# Cancer has hit me again - round 2



## possum steak (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to ask for some prayer from you good folks. I have a rare cancer called "Synovial Sarcoma" cancer (http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Sites-Types/synovial).

It started last time this year & the tumor was attached to my right lung. Went thru 6 different 5 day sessions of extensive chemo which was the most powerful you can get. That finished in March so then I took radiation thru July 10th or so. On April 29th they took out my right lung which had the softball sized tumor attached to it.

I got a pet scan done one month ago to which only a small 2-3 centimeter thing showed up to which they could not tell if it was cancer or not.

Last Wednesday I felt a lump where my right lung used to be, got a ct scan done Friday. I found out today this lump which is growing rapidly even in just the last 4 days is cancer along with 3 areas on my back side. 

The only chance the doctor said I have was to travel to a hospital in Charleston SC where they have a new treatment that is not commercially available everywhere yet. This will be the route I have to take.

I have been out of work (I work for Kroger) for 10&1/2 months, and just went back 3 weeks ago, and now this hits again. 

Thanks for your time & your prayers, Jay.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay - you have our prayers.


----------



## browningboy (Sep 13, 2010)

sendin one up..... good luck !


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 13, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2010)

Prayers sent for ya.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 13, 2010)

Brother, I hate that you have to deal with this. Prayers will be said on an on-going basis.... as often as I sit at my computer. I have so many friends that are fighting or have fought cancer. Cancers are surely the work of Satan. Be strong in the Lord!!


----------



## one hogman (Sep 13, 2010)

I will pray for a cure also possum I know that is discouraging but never give up.


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Sep 13, 2010)

Praying for you.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 13, 2010)

Dear Brother I will be praying for you just maybe are heavenly Father will answer are prayers and you will be healed and be a walking testimony of God's healing power which we all know is possible. All things are possible to them that love the Lord. I hope I don't sound discourage when I say maybe to you, I know and you know that we have faith and believe God will touch and heal you. 


Let it be done in Jesus name amen


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Will pray for you.*

I will say a prayer for you and your family.  I'm very sorry for your news.

Tom


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Sep 13, 2010)

*Prayers*

Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## messenger (Sep 13, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## germag (Sep 13, 2010)

You certainly have mine.....


----------



## Sargent (Sep 13, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2010)

Praying for you Jay. May God Bless and give you the cure of this awful thing!


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 14, 2010)

Will keep you in my prayers.  Praying for good results in Charleston.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 14, 2010)

Praying for your healing from cancer and a "Cancer free" diagnosis.......RW


----------



## htr4life (Sep 14, 2010)

Praying for you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2010)

I am praying for you brother.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 14, 2010)

our prayers sent my brother, pray hard to the ONE who can heal


----------



## HD28 (Sep 14, 2010)

No words I have can express my sympathy for you!
Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers sent jay.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks fellas!

My wonderful wife is getting all the stuff set up as we men folks tend to fail in that department. 

I'm not in bad pain yet like I was last year nor do I feel as bad. I had lost 40 pounds last year (184-144) and gained it back, this time I'm know more on what to do to keep eating the right stuff.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2010)

Jay, just keep coming in here and updating us. We will continue to Pray and we will rejoice when you have victory over this. I know it will be a long haul,but let us know when you are up and when you are down and out. We want to help by being here for you.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers continue.
Please keep us posted.

.


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 15, 2010)

My prayers for you and your family. God bless you


----------



## formula1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re:*

Will be praying for your healing and complete recovery. Please let us know how you are doing from time-to-time.


2 Corinthians 4
7 But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellence of the power may be of God and not of us. 8 We are hard-pressed on every side, yet not crushed; we are perplexed, but not in despair; 9 persecuted, but not forsaken; struck down, but not destroyed— 10 always carrying about in the body the dying of the Lord Jesus, that the life of Jesus also may be manifested in our body.


----------



## sothunfried (Sep 15, 2010)

prayers will be sent for ya,,,may GOD'S will be done.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 15, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Jay, just keep coming in here and updating us. We will continue to Pray and we will rejoice when you have victory over this. I know it will be a long haul,but let us know when you are up and when you are down and out. We want to help by being here for you.



Something about the good folks here! Last January while going thru chemo with my bald headed self, I found this site as fishing fever done hit me though I was not able to go. I find this site & spent several hours just reading. 2 days later I go back in the hospital for a week & I kept thinking about hurrying up and getting out to not only be with my family, but to check out what all you knowledgeable fisherman & outdoorsmen knew (I'm no expert, just like to do it).

I'm sure there are several other folks that cannot get out & what have you, but hey we can come here & enjoy all this good stuff all over this site! Anyone who fishes or hunts you better believe I tell them about this site. It Rules!!!


----------



## possum steak (Sep 15, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Will be praying for your healing and complete recovery. Please let us know how you are doing from time-to-time.
> 
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4
> 7 But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellence of the power may be of God and not of us. 8 We are hard-pressed on every side, yet not crushed; we are perplexed, but not in despair; 9 persecuted, but not forsaken; struck down, but not destroyed— 10 always carrying about in the body the dying of the Lord Jesus, that the life of Jesus also may be manifested in our body.



Something about Scripture that is better than medicine!


Thanks to all the rest of you also for your prayers & concern!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers sent from here,also,Jay. I just now read about this.

Sure wish you'd come to the Fall Primitive Gathering!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 15, 2010)

said some more prayers for you brother, please keep us posted


----------



## JWarren (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayer sent for you my friend.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 15, 2010)

I will keep you in my Prayers for God's mercy and healing.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Possumn steak, My heart is burdened for you and your family, that you are having to deal with this. Been thru some similar battles myself. I'll lift you up in prayer. I would like to know your first name if that's possible. Also courious if you have any children. I looked at your profile or home page to see where you were from and I noticed that we were born in the same year. I,m glad to here that you have a loving wife to help you thru this. Keep us informed


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 15, 2010)

Jay, Praying for you by name brother. I know it is tough, I was treated for cancer last year. You can beat it, and you will.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers are sent up for you Jay.


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers are sent from here as well, Keep the faith in the lord above.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 15, 2010)

Possum, you have a great attitude my friend!! Still praying for ya.


----------



## lake hartwell (Sep 17, 2010)

Poss,
Had cancer 3 times, stay strong, stay in the word, (Bible). Doctors are great but God does the healing. My prayer is for good results and to God be the Glory.
L.H.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 17, 2010)

More prayers for you.

I agree.  You have a great attitude.

.


----------



## G Duck (Sep 21, 2010)

Poss, Prayers sent with you to Charleston.
Joshua 1:9


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 21, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Poss, Prayers sent with you to Charleston.
> Joshua 1:9



Joshua 1:9
Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

Great scripture G Duck I thought I would post it for all to see, something we all need to be reminded of.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 22, 2010)

Prayers for strength, healing, and comfort sent to our Heavenly Father on your behalf just now.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 22, 2010)

lake hartwell said:


> Poss,
> Had cancer 3 times, stay strong, stay in the word, (Bible). Doctors are great but God does the healing. My prayer is for good results and to God be the Glory.
> L.H.



Look at this testimony!! Praise God for this!


----------



## jagman (Sep 26, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 26, 2010)

touch him Lord heal him complete in your name


----------



## apoint (Sep 26, 2010)

Bless the Lord, O my soul, and all that is within me, bless His Name. Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all His benefits;
who forgiveth all thine iniquities, who healeth all thy diseases;
who redeemeth thy life from destruction; who crowneth thee with lovingkindness and tender mercies; who satisfieth thy mouth
with good things, so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's.
Psalm 103:1-5

Prayers sent, my friend.


----------



## Slewfoot (Sep 28, 2010)

*Hang in there*

Jay,
Hang in there brother!  We are pressed on every side but our Lord shines through.   Will be praying for you.


----------



## castaway (Sep 29, 2010)

My mother has recently been diagnosed with cancer for the second time. It is a tough thing to deal with, but you can beat it as you have once before. Keep your head up! Prayers sent!


----------



## SAhunter (Oct 6, 2010)

*cancer*

our prayers are with you  and yours.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 6, 2010)

get well soon, give it Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- one more time, you can do it


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 6, 2010)

ok u cant rite haites on here, have strength tho brother


----------



## tyjohnston (Oct 6, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 13, 2010)

May the good Lord bless and heal you Jay.  You will remain in my thoughts and prayers.  I am humbled by your gracious attitude.  Having a good attitude and outlook goes a long way as I am sure you already know.


----------

